# new 2 inch serra. pick up



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

i picked this up today at my lfs. he told me it was a Black Piranha (Serrasalmus Rhombeus). i went home b4 i traded for it and i looked at some pics of young BP on aquascapeonline and i thought it looked just like it so i picked it up. it was pointed out to me it manot be a BP and to post it here. what do you think BP?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Possibly a sanchezi...post a good side shot when you get a chance. Either way, nice looking fish!


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

BioTeAcH said:


> Possibly a sanchezi...post a good side shot when you get a chance. Either way, nice looking fish!


as requested side shots


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

My first thought is sanchezi as well.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Most likely a sanchezi based on what I can see in those last 2 pics...they are great serras to keep.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

If you're looking for a general opnion....sanchezi here to.

Don't fret, juvenile rhoms are extremely boring. You'll probably get more enjoyment out of this fish.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

looks like a juvenile sanchezi


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

yea i am thinking sanchezi as well. at first i was pissed about to go have a chat with the owner of the store that traded it to me as a rhom, but i changed my mind. actually its ok b/c i won't have to get a huge tank for him. he is also really agressive already. the owner of the lfs has all the Ps on feeders which i wasn't thrilled with but i figured i would feed him feeders for a day or two untill he gets situated then swich him over to a proper diet. actually i am going to try some tallapia today see if he eats it. i put a feeder in his tank just to see if he'd go after it. it was in about 20 min and he didnt toch it but i tured off the light and he ate it with in 5 min.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

I have had a juvi sanchezi and this one reminds me of my former fish..


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

philbert said:


> yea i am thinking sanchezi as well. at first i was pissed about to go have a chat with the owner of the store that traded it to me as a rhom, but i changed my mind. actually its ok b/c i won't have to get a huge tank for him. he is also really agressive already. the owner of the lfs has all the Ps on feeders which i wasn't thrilled with but i figured i would feed him feeders for a day or two untill he gets situated then swich him over to a proper diet. actually i am going to try some tallapia today see if he eats it. i put a feeder in his tank just to see if he'd go after it. it was in about 20 min and he didnt toch it but i tured off the light and he ate it with in 5 min.


yea he is not an expert on p's, he has several times sold a sanchezi as a rhom, over the years i have known him. also, like i told you he thinks a 2 inch denticulata is a brandtii because his supplier had it listed as one, when, that is obviously not the case. i keep telling him that and he insists on selling it as a brandtii, which, is even more unusual because i have actually seen brandtii fs at his place in the past.

for a positive id, the serrae (belly scutes), don't lie, if you can get a close up of them. check one of the links in this forum or on opefe website for info regarding that.

nice fish though and i agree, that, generally speaking small sanchezis are less skittish than small rhoms i had a small one, 2" that sean820 has now, and he was eating from my hand w/in a few days, while my 5" vinny is still very skittish


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

black rhomb IMO


----------

